# Five-Year NIH Grant on Mind-Body Interactions and Health



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYINewsFive-Year NIH Grant on Mind-Body Interactions and HealthSeptember 2004Chapel Hill, NC - The UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders has been awarded a five-year grant from the National Institutes of Health (NIH) to foster interdisciplinary research on the interactions among the mind and body in health and disease. The Center will receive a total of $4.3 million over a five-year period to establish a Gastrointestinal Biopsychosocial Research Center focused on the causes and treatment of functional gastrointestinal (GI) disorders.The UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders is a center of excellence within the Division of Gastroenterology & Hepatology, School of Medicine, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. In a joint statement, the Center's co-directors William E. Whitehead (Professor of Medicine) and Douglas A. Drossman (Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry) said: "We are very pleased to be funded through the NIH initiative on Mind-Body Interactions and Health. This grant will enable us to carry out longer-term collaborations with other disciplines and with a variety of institutions nationally and internationally in mind-body and health studies. We are excited about the prospects for using this award to build on our longstanding record of NIH-funded research in this area and to develop new research partners and new areas of research." http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000991


----------

